# Purchased a Codd ("pig") bottle today...



## Lucie813 (May 3, 2014)

Hi, all, back after long absence.  I found a Codd bottle at an antique shop today for $12.08 and couldn't leave it behind at that price when I found it so curious.  Intact with the marble in it and in very good condition, but a bit cloudy.  Greenish-clear.  Marked "O.D. Murphy, Wellington and Ironbridge."  Wondered what that means, if price is average, and found it a bit odd that there is an additional indentation on the left side of the top of the neck, as if someone took their thumb and index finger and pinched the glass as it was being molded.  Also found it quite interesting that the beverage was drunk around the marble in the neck - never heard of anything like this.  Photo from Google attached.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 4, 2014)

> Hi, all, back after long absence.


Wow, you aren't kidding. How you been Lucie? Nothing really, it's like seeing shapes in clouds. From the side some see 2 eyes and a snout, others see 2 eyes and a trunk. Therefor, pig or elephant.


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

Is it embossed on the base?O.D. Murphy was the bottler, Wellington and Ironbridge were probably the places of manufacture.Nice Codd.


----------



## Lucie813 (May 8, 2014)

Yes, all wording embossed on the bottle.  I believe these were made in the U.K.?


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 9, 2014)

Here's a brief history starting ON PAGE 6


----------



## Lucie813 (May 9, 2014)

The marble is the same color as the glass - greenish-clear.  It was a funky idea, wasn't it, to put a marble as a seal in a bottle?


----------

